# Pros and Cons



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi i am looking for the pros and cons of keeping a crested gecko.
and yes i know im capable of looking at care sheets etc which i have and am doing. what i am looking for is an owners point of veiw of the pros and cons .. for example their dislike of high temps....

:flrt:
thankyou


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Pro - Cute little blighters, I like having a planted viv too, bio-active substrate makes cleaning a doddle too, can be fed on pure CGD

cons - Not very active during daylight hours/when my bedroom light is on  abit flightly sometimes, and the fact that they are so THUMP THUMP THUMP when i am trying to sleep


----------



## sacha (Apr 1, 2008)

Pros- fun to watch, easy to handle, come in a variety of colours, easy to clean, can make the viv lovely.

Cons- not active in the day.


----------



## Shellbell106 (Feb 14, 2011)

Pros
- Moves like a ninja, wishes they came with ninja outfits..
-Has great character
- surprises you everyday at their weird and wonderful sleeping positions
-Cute...just plain cute!
-Easy to feed and clean up after
-Are acrobats...when watching a movie in the dark you can here ...TWANG TWANG THUD..as they bounce about their viv.
-Have amazing eyes (looks crazeh when one is bigger than the other)

Cons
-NOTHING!!! well except only that i wish i could see them more in the day time...but im a bit of a night owl so ...meh!:2thumb:


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

Pros - 
Super easy to care for
Habitats can be made into awesome looking miniature rainforests
Good range of colours and patterns
Easy to handle
Nice temperament

I would also say that them being nocturnal is actually a pro for me personally, I'm not around/awake during the morning due to commitments so I can appreciate them more at nighttime.

Cons - 
They do make a lot of noise when it comes to 'splatting' around the viv.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Pros:
Individual looking
Active
Easy to get hold of
Quite easy to set up
Great to watch hunt and jump around the viv

Cons
Can be a bit unpredictable when being handled
Can be hard to get them feeding or tell when they're feeding (mostly CGD)
not for people who want to feel cool for keeping something individual
Noisy at night, climbing on mesh lids, rustling of leaves or jumping onto glass
Seem to be quite prone to MBD but with proper supplementation right
Floppy tail syndrome


----------

